# Upgrading Skills: UI UX in classrom



## lorewren (Jan 7, 2003)

Looking to add to my abilities and offer to potential work opportunities. Can anyone recommend an In-classroom learning environment? Cheers E.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

lorewren said:


> Looking to add to my abilities and offer to potential work opportunities. Can anyone recommend an In-classroom learning environment? Cheers E.


Hmmm.... 

Bitmaker Labs have a course. 

Pretty sure Sheridan has some courses - a program for sure. Not sure about p/t.

I'll get some more info for you. UX is exploding. 

H!


----------

